# Po 1101, 0170 PCV issues



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

I just replaced the intake manifold (check valve was gone) and the mass airflow sensor. Now I am getting a Po1101, po 0171 and occasionally po 299. There is NO hissing sound from the valve cover. I know I have a Sonic and this a Cruze forum but the Sonic forums aren’t as good. 

2013 Sonic 
1.4 Liter turbo
145,000


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Sillysonic said:


> I just replaced the intake manifold (check valve was gone) and the mass airflow sensor. Now I am getting a Po1101, po 0171 and occasionally po 299. There is NO hissing sound from the valve cover. I know I have a Sonic and this a Cruze forum but the Sonic forums aren’t as good.
> 
> 2013 Sonic
> 1.4 Liter turbo
> 145,000


Clear the codes, drive the car, report codes that come up in the ORDER they are displayed.

Rob


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

Always with po1101 first them po 0171. Only occasionally po299.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Check for loose/blown intake/intercooler hoses.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

*P1101 Actual measured airflow from MAF, MAP, EGR, and TP is not within range of the calculated airflow*


*P0170 Fuel trim (FT), bank 1 – malfunction*

Potential causes include a vacuum leak, unmetered air leaks Fuel saturated engine oil Leak in turbo air charge hoses (if equipped) Possibly bad O2 sensor (If Mercedes, may require adaptation with M-Benz compatible scan tool.) Oil contamination in MAF connector or O2 sensor connectors. Also check ignition coils, cam and crank sensors, and oil sensor for leakage contributing to oil intrusion in wiring harness. Defective MAF (Mass Air Flow) sensor (especially on Mercedez-Benz and other European autos. There are a lot of problems with aftermarket MAF sensors.) Defective fuel pressure regulator Leaking camshaft adjuster solenoids (Mercedes-Benz). NOTE: for some Mercedes-Benz models there is a service recall for a crankcase vent hose located under the intake manifold. It should be checked for leaks/cracking and also operation of check valve in the hose. The check valve should flow only one way.

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0170


PO299 Turbocharger (TC)/supercharger (SC) – low boost

Potential causes of a P0299 turbo underboost code include: Intake (induction) air restriction or leak Failed or damaged turbocharger (sticking, binding, etc.) Faulty boost/charge pressure sensor

Read more at: https://www.obd-codes.com/p0299




*2011-2016 Cruze 1.4 PCV Valve Cover/Intake Manifold Issues*


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

jblackburn said:


> Check for loose/blown intake/intercooler hoses.



I took off the air box hose yesterday when I checked the air filter. It looks ok. I looked at the inter cooler hoses (ones easy to see) and they looked ok. How do I access the intercooler? Do I have to remove the bumper? 

Should I just change the valve cover?

Also, there is a oil leak. It looks like it is from the front oil seal. Another possible reason?

Mass airflow sensor changed
Intake manifold changed


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

Correction rear main seal. I think this blew because the intake manifold ran so long without the check valve. I am guessing this anyway I just got the car.


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Fixing the PCV system may stop the leak since it will apply the correct vacuum on the crankcase. Wash it off and monitor it.


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

So I just took off the valve cover. The part where it takes air in was covered with a sooty oil deposit. I will attempt to post the picture.






It took me forever to clean it. Hopefully, this is the cause.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Sillysonic said:


> So I just took off the valve cover. The part where it takes air in was covered with a sooty oil deposit. I will attempt to post the picture.
> View attachment 267639
> It took me forever to clean it. Hopefully, this is the cause.


At the bottom? No, that's typical. Cams look great, though.


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

Yes. The bottom. It was incredibly dirty. I cleaned it out. No difference in the codes still 1101, 0170, and 0420. No 299 for a while though


----------



## l3ftb3hind (Mar 17, 2016)

I recently had the 0170 and another code, cant remember what the other was. I tried the O2 sensor, no fix. Then I did the purge evaporator and it did fix mine, it is pretty cheap and took like 10 mins to swap out, maybe check on this too?

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B007QB8JA4/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_ep_dp_5h84BbX36QN96


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

I will have to check that out. It is getting frustrating hunting down a tiny leak. 

Intake manifold changed
valve cover changed


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

How tight is the PCV hose supposed to be? I hooked up air to it today and it is leaking from there.


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

Thanks Xtreme Revolution for the instructions to build it.


----------



## eddiefromcali (Aug 21, 2017)

Sillysonic said:


> How tight is the PCV hose supposed to be? I hooked up air to it today and it is leaking from there.


the pcv hose where? The corrugated hose just clips on, no tightening is done. If its leaking at the intake manifold, then the oring is probably bad.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

eddiefromcali said:


> the pcv hose where? The corrugated hose just clips on, no tightening is done. If its leaking at the intake manifold, then the oring is probably bad.


Yes, it should push on to the intake manifold, and then the clip should hold it on and prevent it from being tugged up and loose. If it's popping back off with the clip installed, investigate the O-ring inside or replace the whole hose - that is probably the source of your vac leak.


----------



## Sillysonic (Nov 3, 2018)

Yep, it was missing the o-Ring. Air leak is now gone. ? Now for the intermittent po420. ?. Used cars stink! Thanks guys for your help.


----------

